# Whole Home DVR Problem



## Paladin369

Greeting, Had this installed on Thursday 6/17 on three DVR's the play list for all DVR's show up on all three, I can play show on two except for the HR20-700. When I select a show category all the shows have a RED circle with a white line in front of the shows. When I select a show, I get a message, *"This program cannot be played at this time. Living Room playlist is already in use."* Then when I select PLAY, the second message is, *"This program can't be played because too many recordings are being watched from playlist: LIVING ROOM"* The Living room DVR is not in use, nothing is recording or playing. Is there something that I need to do ti fix this or do I need to call for a technician? 
The Attachment shows the red circle in front of the show titles

Thank you


----------



## The Merg

A show can only be streamed from the server DVR to one client at a time, so that is generally the reason that message will appear (i.e. Streaming from DVR1 to DVR2 and then trying to view the same recording from DVR1 on DVR3).

If you are getting this for every recording that is on the Living Room DVR while at the HR20-700, try resetting the HR20. You can also try resetting the Living Room DVR as well to see if that resolves the issue.

- Merg


----------



## Davenlr

I am getting this error when using my HR24 to play from a HR20-700, and no other MRV is in use. I suspect its a bug. All I could suggest right now, is to reboot the two units.


----------



## Paladin369

Thank you very much for the help, the reset worked.

have a Good Day


----------



## SMinHD

I have this happen as well, so far, only on one of my two HR24s. Every show has the icon and all shows display the message you described when attempting to play. I have to do this about once a week. Wouldn't think that is normal/desired. Has this been an issue throughout the MRV trials? Any way to know if this is a reported bug to D* and that it is being addressed?


----------



## veryoldschool

SMinHD said:


> I have this happen as well, so far, only on one of my two HR24s. Every show has the icon and all shows display the message you described when attempting to play. I have to do this about once a week. Wouldn't think that is normal/desired. Has this been an issue throughout the MRV trials? Any way to know if this is a reported bug to D* and that it is being addressed?


I don't think I've read where anyone has had this more than once. I've seen it, but a simple reset has resolved it and it hasn't come back.
If you're having this more than once, I'd wonder about your network.


----------



## SMinHD

It's actually all 24 models, pure DECA with nothing but coax running to receivers from switch.


----------



## SMinHD

I see what's going on now. First of all, I have two HR24s and two H24s. It was my understanding that per DVR, you could only watch a single recorded program from one other receiver at the same time, but two total were allowed (different recorded programs). What I'm seeing is I can only watch one recorded program, total, from each dvr. I watch one recorded program from living room and all programs get the red icon. Did I misunderstand this?


----------



## veryoldschool

SMinHD said:


> It's actually all 24 models, pure DECA with nothing but coax running to receivers from switch.


"Well then", it shouldn't be happening this much. Not quite sure what to say, since this isn't "normal", nor has it been posted by anyone else that this happens repeatedly. :shrug:


----------



## RobertE

SMinHD said:


> I see what's going on now. First of all, I have two HR24s and two H24s. It was my understanding that per DVR, you could only watch a single recorded program from one other receiver at the same time, but two total were allowed (different recorded programs). What I'm seeing is I can only watch one recorded program, total, from each dvr. I watch one recorded program from living room and all programs get the red icon. Did I misunderstand this?


Correct. Each host DVR can only serve to one other location at a time.


----------



## SMinHD

Hmm..just copied this from D* website:

How many different recorded shows can my family watch at the same time with one HD DVR? 

With DIRECTV's Whole-Home DVR service, you and your family can watch two recorded shows at the same time on separate TVs — for example, your kids can watch one show on the TV in their room and you can watch another in the living room. If you happen to have a second HD DVR, you can watch up to four recorded shows at the same time in different rooms — every HD DVR in your Whole-Home DVR setup allows you to watch two recorded shows at the same time in different rooms.


----------



## Davenlr

As long as one of the rooms you are watching the show in, is the one with the DVR


----------



## veryoldschool

SMinHD said:


> Hmm..just copied this from D* website:
> 
> How many different recorded shows can my family watch at the same time with one HD DVR?
> 
> With DIRECTV's Whole-Home DVR service, you and your family can watch two recorded shows at the same time on separate TVs - for example, your kids can watch one show on the TV in their room and you can watch another in the living room. If you happen to have a second HD DVR, you can watch up to four recorded shows at the same time in different rooms - every HD DVR in your Whole-Home DVR setup allows you to watch two recorded shows at the same time in different rooms.


Hope you don't believe all the ads you see.
What they didn't say was:
One show viewed locally on the DVR while another can be viewed remotely.

Also understand that if you pause a show remotely, you can't "resume" it from another remote receivers. You MUST STOP playing it [to free up the DVR] and then go to the other remote receiver and then resume play there.


----------



## SMinHD

Darn tricky advertisements. I'm witnessing both of your points now. Thanks so much for the clarity guys.


----------



## RobertE

SMinHD said:


> Darn tricky advertisements. I'm witnessing both of your points now. Thanks so much for the clarity guys.


Agree that the wording of all that could be better. Same with the commercials. But thats marketing weasels for you.


----------



## SMinHD

So you mean I shouldn't believe that new iphone app can help with ED?


----------



## veryoldschool

SMinHD said:


> So you mean I shouldn't believe that new iphone app can help with ED?


I guess that might depend on where you keep your iphone. :eek2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> What they didn't say was:
> One show viewed locally on the DVR while another can be viewed remotely.
> 
> Also understand that if you pause a show remotely, you can't "resume" it from another remote receivers. You MUST STOP playing it [to free up the DVR] and then go to the other remote receiver and then resume play there.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*What he said*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


SMinHD said:


> Darn tricky advertisements. I'm witnessing both of your points now. Thanks so much for the clarity guys.


Unfortunately....VOS' explanation is accurate, but tough to put a marketing spin or visual "coolness" behind it...so you see what you see.

It's not quite in the same boat as the infamous (Comcast) cable ad claim "You have access to more than 2000 HD selections"...which of course, is not actually in the form of channels...but video on demand programs, many of which are repeated over and over.

To worst is...to the uninformed consumer...alot of this is at minimum...confusing.


----------



## judson_west

I have been able to watch a program, locally, in one room and watch the same program, remotely, in another room. The start of the remotely viewed program was at the beginning of the program. I have also watched a program locally. Stopped it. Gone to another room and began watching the same program, remotely, starting from where I just left off.


----------



## mbamenra

I had this problem occur after I disconnected and switched the location of two receivers. The content on one of the receivers I had switched was not able to show on a 3rd receiver that I had. I reset the offending receiver but still no dice. So then I reset the 3rd receiver. That fixed it. So I would recommend resetting both the receiver that whose content won't play AND the receiver that you are using to try to view the content on the other receiver.


----------



## justman

I am now having this problem. I have 3 HD DVRS that have been networked for a year with no problems. Now when i try to watch a show on DVR#3 or DVR #1 that was recorded on DVR #2 (Family Room), i get the same message "program cannot be played at this time. Family Room playlist is already in use." when I select PLAY, the second message is, "This program can't be played because too many recordings are being watched from playlist: FAMILY ROOM"

there is no other programs being watched or recorded on any DVR. I have had all the DVRS for years with no problems (the newest DVR is 2 years old).

The only other fact is that I just came back from a week vacation so not sure when it started, but it was fine for months before we left.

I have rebooted all 3 dvrs (and rebooted the DVR #2 family room DVR twice).

The DVR #2 is the oldest one -- a HR20. the other 2 DVRS are HR21


----------



## justman

I just reset thru the menu "restart" and now its ok. before I just presssed the red button in front.


----------



## The Merg

justman said:


> I just reset thru the menu "restart" and now its ok. before I just presssed the red button in front.


When possible, always use the Reset menu option as opposed to the red button. The menu option allows the DVR to shut down properly (think of using the Shut Down option in Windows as opposed to hitting the power button).

- Merg


----------



## lugnutathome

Occasionally one of my HR20-700s does this. Normally this happens after I've been accessing its programming via an HR23-700 I have but. How the handshake between the client and server terminates post MRV streaming sometimes isn't always nice.

You can exit a program stream by turning off the receiving client, using the stop button, scroll to desired exit and select, or just hit the exit button. Although all work most of the time it's my experience the multiple key sequence. stop, select exit mode, exit list is the most reliable.

I have a hybrid network and all of my DVRs on on Ethernet and simply removing the Ethernet cable for just a second has cleared this up at times, others required a reboot. On a DECA connected DVR not using it's Ethernet port you only have the one choice really.

Anyway if you are doing the more complicated exit and this keeps happening there may be a hardware malady at work here.

Don "or it could be space rabies" Bolton
.


----------



## Tideman

I'm having this problem as well. I have 2 HR24's and each time I reset one the other can watch all the shows but the one of them cannot. Which one can't watch them changes based on which one you restart. So it's like a cycle I could take turn restarting each box all night,


----------



## azarby

Tideman said:


> I'm having this problem as well. I have 2 HR24's and each time I reset one the other can watch all the shows but the one of them cannot. Which one can't watch them changes based on which one you restart. So it's like a cycle I could take turn restarting each box all night,


Sounds like an IP address conflict. Check system info on each box to see what addresses are assigned.


----------

